# change service plan from fixed to flexible



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hello,
It appears that I have a service due next year around January 2019.

After looking at my service book for most likely the 1st time in detail I noticed that the car started off in the "flexible service plan".

However when I got the car (it was 2nd hand) the dealership switched it to fixed.
Since I do a lot o motorway miles I think that flexible would be better suited.

Can you switch to the other service plan? And are there some restrictions/clauses? (car is 2015)


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

Yes it's a pretty easy change on VCDS, or the dealer should do it if you ask

I've had the same mine was set to Flexible but last time it went into Audi came out reset to Fixed :roll:

Pretty sure they do it deliberately just to generate more revenue as you'll be back quicker!


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

J400uk said:


> Yes it's a pretty easy change on VCDS, or the dealer should do it if you ask
> 
> I've had the same mine was set to Flexible but last time it went into Audi came out reset to Fixed :roll:
> 
> Pretty sure they do it deliberately just to generate more revenue as you'll be back quicker!


Lol they can't just reset it to fixed. Isn't there supposed to be a different oil types for those two schedules? :lol: 
The manual states that flexible is only possible if you have VW oil XXXXX number/title.

So does that mean that you are driving with oil on lesser life cycle?

To be fair I do vaguely remember them asking me the 1st time I came to the shop how much miles I do. And to be fair back then I was most likely a fixed candidate.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

The cars must be filled with LL oil at the factory as they wont know until the car is sold.My car is almost 3 yrs old and will get it done at an indy every 12 months from now on.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

90TJM said:


> The cars must be filled with LL oil at the factory as they wont know until the car is sold.My car is almost 3 yrs old and will get it done at an indy every 12 months from now on.


Im still under warranty until 2020. So I still need to abide by Audi rules and get my services done with them.
Im hoping to change this service plan hassle free. I'm only asking if this is possible and if there are some limitations implaced whether you can change from fixed to flexible.

I want to be armed with all the knowledge so Audi cant lie to me saying that they cant change to flexible schedule because X or Y reason.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

The oil is no different.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

captainhero17 said:


> I want to be armed with all the knowledge so Audi cant lie to me saying that they cant change to flexible schedule because X or Y reason.


There's no reason that I know of that you can't change at any point.

Although oil is different according to my handbook:
Petrol engines
Flexible: vw 504 00
Fixed: vw 502 00
So if you have been fixed serviced, you will need to have an oil change to move to flexible.

But as 90TJM says, cars come with the VW 504 00 oil from factory as they do not know what service schedule will be selected.

My dealers advice on a new TTS was just to manually reset the oil warning after 1 year (it was on fixed) and that they would change to over to flexible on it's next service (which it is just coming up for a couple of months shy of 2 years).


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

pcbbc said:


> Although oil is different according to my handbook:


Have you noticed how they've translated the manual from German into English perfectly ..... apart from the word English at the bottom of the last page. :lol:


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Got mine changed at service reception, they put the key in an ashtray type thing and changed it on the computer at the desk.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> Have you noticed how they've translated the manual from German into English perfectly ..... apart from the word English at the bottom of the last page. :lol:


At least they refrained from calling us Großbritannien 
Yes I know, Groß means large/great in German. Doesn't make it any more appealing in English!


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

pcbbc said:


> Although oil is different according to my handbook:
> Petrol engines
> Flexible: vw 504 00
> Fixed: vw 502 00
> ...


Yeah that is what my user manual said so too. However they did do an oil change once before and they most likely gave the fixed oil schedule in to the engine. So next time they just have to give me the correct one.

The official website said that the availability of the flexible plan is subjected to availability depending on the: country, oil availability and whether the dealership does it.

Thank you all for the answers. I will talk to my local service dealership and one from the town over to see if they can support such maintenance schedule.


----------

